# rabbits or chickens?



## Eris

I want an animal that can easily provide alot of meat or eggs. If I get rabbits then they will breed really quickly but if I get chickens they will constantly make me eggs which can produce more chickens if I decide to eat one. Which animal is more efficient to keep as far as food supply and which one has the most potential to provide the most food? Thanks


----------



## Jack

Rabbit produce more meat per pound of food than chickens but chickens do make eggs which are valuable 

i'd look at both, they do not compete for food sources so compliment each other.

the rabbit poop can feed chickens ( honest) and chicken poop feed your plants once its cooled ( high in nitrogen and phosphate and can burn plants if too much is used.)

the soviets did a lot of research into this and thats online somewhere

they really did plan on surviving and their research is excellent for folks like us

cheers


----------



## txclark

I'm with Jack on this one - I've got both, little maintenance and high growth rate. It helps that both eat good too.


----------



## JeepHammer

Rabbits are MUCH easier to take care of and carry less problems like disease & parasites.

Chickens need a reasonable amount of exercise to be worth eating
(unless you like that soft, mushy meat and red/purple bones)
and that can be problematic, where a rabbit is content never to leave the hutch.

I have to agree, chickens give eggs, and for me, that is the deciding factor! I couldn't stand it if I didn't have eggs...

Rabbits are the PERFECT greenhouse or hydroponic garden companions!
They eat up clipping and waste, return fertilizer and carbon dioxide to the plants, and supply protein to your diet.

DO NOT add chicken droppings to the garden after the disking in the spring!
Chicken droppings get on food, or aren't disked in and ground produce comes in contact with them, you can contract a number of illnesses, Salmonella is the most prevalent and easiest to contract, but it could include E-coli also.

Rabbit droppings don't include anything that you can't wash off the plants or produce.
---------------------------

Eris, for eggs to 'Reproduce' you need to have an active rooster, and roosters are a pain in the butt to deal with!
Crowing, aggression, and a tenancy to wonder off and get lost or killed.

Hens usually only 'Lay' actively for about 18 months, then they are 'Fryers'!


----------



## TechAdmin

What are disadvantages to chickens? Don't they attract snakes and other pests?


----------



## TheBlackRabbit

Dean said:


> What are disadvantages to chickens? Don't they attract snakes and other pests?


I think any prey animal in a confined area will attract predators. Dogs and cleanliness can help. And I guess some old fashioned stomping. 

Chickens can be kept in a mobile coop. Its much easier to keep clean compared to a static pen area.
here is a link with pics
Chicken Tractor Gallery compiled by Katy


----------



## idahofreedom

Chickens that lay eggs (at least good producers of eggs) are not generally good for meat.

When butchering chickens for meat, you generally want them young (around 8-10 weeks), where it takes about 5 months for chickens to start laying.

Get egg layers for eggs and meat chickens for meat - in which case, rabbits are a good alternative. For meat, I prefer rabbit myself. Easier to raise, and not near as messy.

Hope that helps.


----------



## noisynick

I raise both and it takes about 40 good hens to pay there feed bill thru egg sales and supply all you want plus feeds a few broilers. I have both a hen house and chicken pens that are now called chicken tractors but there just pens that you can move easily. I do run rabbits in hutches I'm not found of ground feeding rabbits epecially during warm weather cause they pickup worms easily that way. In fact we just raise all of them in hutches and it doesn't take much too feed 6 does and a buck just bye cut grass and giving it to them in garden time they eat garden waste and do fine.
Agood doe will raise 6 to 8 rabbits every 8 weeks or so and you can crowd them if you need more but that works for me.
I prefer them to chicken to eat but the kids are better off if they think its chicken.........


----------



## replicant

Which lives longer?


----------



## OFG

Don't forget one can't live on rabbit alone, the meat is too lean. Google rabbit starvation syndrome for further info.


----------



## TechAdmin

Never heard of rabbit starvation syndrome. Thanks for the heads up.

Here is a good link on the subject;

Back Across The Line: "Rabbit Starvation Syndrome"


----------



## writhe

Is there such a thing as chicken starvation syndrome?


----------



## OFG

writhe said:


> Is there such a thing as chicken starvation syndrome?


No, chickens have a lot more fat in them then rabbits.


----------



## dunappy

I have chickens, ducks, turkeys and geese for a variety of meats etc. I'd love to also have Rabbits, but DH thinks they should only ever be pets and he won't ever consider eating one unless he doesn't know what it is or he's starving to death. But it might be wise to have a few of each for variety in the diet.


----------



## Roi du Rodentia

I have raised both and have to come down on the side of the cluckers. Bunnies is cute and all that, but Cluckers have personalities especially if you let them free range, Roosters or for the purists here cockerals are especially prone to having 'personality'. Keep a long flexible stick nearby at all times! I learned that one the hard way, and eventually, even the stupidest rooster will learn that YOU are the king of the roost despite you lack of a comb and spurs. Either that or you have a prime candidate for your next batch of chicken and dumplings! Besides, with chickens, you'll see a marked reduction in bugs and insects in your yard if you let them roam!


----------

